

Solar Activity Linked to Cold Winters in UK - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100415080848.htm

======
arethuza
Having enjoyed an outstanding ski season in Scotland this year, I'm VERY happy
about this ;-)

For a a wee taste of Scottish skiing at Nevis Range:
<http://vimeo.com/10797924>

